# 923 wri replacement



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking for a good trout rod to replace my 923, looking at a centre 9'6 rated 1/2 - 3 oz. Any suggestions on something that would remotely come close in comparison


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

There is a 9' St Croix in the marketplace that you might want to checkout. My yak rod is a 8' St Croix and you know I like that rod


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking for the same action and castability


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

take a look at the ron arra blanks by lamiglass. Cant remember the model number but there's a 9' blank thats similar.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

WRI 923 was never designed to be a Trout Rod. It was designed for Spanish/Blues and throwin metal that weighs an ounce and a half. ... If you are looking for something that has the same type of feel, but IMHO is better the 9'6 Century is for you. I have a Demo Rod Built and it is at the Roost, you can Demo it and then if ya like it I can build ya one. A Lami 108 would be simalar to both.... I trout fish from both yak and shore and a 9 footer would never be the tool... IMHO Trout Rods Throw Fractions not Ounces...

JAM


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I fish using for all around light tackle.. and sometime I have to throw a 2 oz a mile to get to were some of my trout holes are I mainly do pier, surf, and bank fishing so a 9 fter is perfect for what I do.. I have been lookin at getting a century was calling around looking for a wri and Ryan from hatteras jacks mentioned the 9'6. The wri was claimed to a 44 inch drum caught while fishing one of my trout spots.it was just too much for the rod


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if you're interested i have a wri 823 that i would sell.


----------

